# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ابزارهای backUp گیری در  Maintenance Plan

## ompcj4u

با سلام به دوستان عزیز

یکم توضیح(در حد 1 الی 2 بند) در مورد ابزارهای backup گیری توسط Maintenance Plan می خواستم

اگه لینک منبع یا سایت اموزشی سراغ دارین ممنون می شم برام بفرستین

با تشکر

----------


## stabesh

سلام
اينا رو براي يكي از دوستان درست كرده بودم ولي وقت نكردم روش توضيح بذارم شايد به درد شما خورد
http://stabesh.persiangig.com/SQL%20Server/Backup3.rar
http://stabesh.persiangig.com/SQL%20Server/backup2.rar

----------


## ompcj4u

سلام دوست عزیزفایل اولی رو نتونستم دانلود کنم ، فایل دومی هم اصلا در مورد Maintenance Plan نبود.منظورم ابزارهاست مثل :Back up Database Task , Check Database Integrity Task , Execute SQL Server Agent Job Task , ….با تشکر ;

----------


## bijanjafari

سلام
من کتاب های مختلفی راجب این قضیه خوندم , ولی هیچ کدام به خوبی کتاب "آموزش SQL SERVER 2005" نوشته نیما الوان فروش انتشارات پیروز الوان نبود. کتابی است که به صورت تصویری و قدم به قدم توضیح داده.

----------


## zahara

سلام. من یک Maintenance Plan ایجاد کرده ام تا بعد از backupگیری فایل backupهای قبلی ام را پاک کنم برای اینکار از Maintenance Cleanup task استفاده کرده ام . back up task را به Maintenance Cleanup متصل کرده ام تا بعد از آن اجرا شود . Backup به درستی اجرا می شود اما Cleanup فایل های قبلی را پاک نمی کند . کسی دلیلش را می داند .

----------


## spinelruby

قراره فایل های چند وقت پیش رو پاک کنه؟ این روش خوبی نیست که بک آپ گیری و پاک کردن فایل های قبلی در یک Plan  باشند. یک sub plan تعریف کن و توی اون clean up  رو بذار . بعد تست کن که مثلا می تونه فایل های یک ساعت پیش رو حذف کنه یا نه!

----------

